# hey :) i'm new to this



## makaay1 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello community!

I am a programmer and do not know anything about aquatic plants but now i'm developing some related software and just want to talk with people interested in aquariums... Who are you? Why is it so cool?

Maybe will get aquarium too :roll:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcome to APC!  What type of software are you developing?


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

It's probably a script that scans this thread and logs all of our answers into a database and makes him alot of money..  

LOL, all jokes aside, welcome to the forum.

I love aquariums because they are constantly evolving. People come over to my house daily and comment that it looks totally different than yesterday (of course that is sometimes the truth how much I tinker with one.) I like watching the fish, nice and relaxful, and most of my fish have some sort of personality to them and are quite outgoing and good about coming out to the front of the glass to stare back at myself. I just like watching the activity and the growth of the plants. Wake up one day, don't like how it looks, you can do something about it and totally change it's look from yesterday.

Matt


----------



## makaay1 (Apr 30, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Welcome to APC!  What type of software are you developing?


Thanks 
Can develop a lot of different stuff.

This is not right place to mention my projects i think. Here is the place to discuss aquas - more ralaxive stuff than programming - 100%


----------



## makaay1 (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks Matt...

Unfortunately, getting money for me is a little harder you've described 

After reading your post, my wish to buy an aquarium grown to sky!


----------



## Falstaf (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome!

First of all take all the advise!

I guess i love having the tanks because all of the reasons before mentioned, but also because it;s having a little peace of nature just besides you, you can see it grow, evolve and also sometimes fall.

Fish are great! besides relaxing they can also be fun to watch, i spend more time now watching the different tanks than watching television. :lol: 

It's a rewarding hobby! All the efforts you do to set and maintain a tank they are always rewarded by all sorts of reactions, like growth, reproduction, etc.

Have fun and hope to see you become a hobbyist!


----------

